# ZNC - Zenith Minerals



## alankew (31 May 2007)

New IPO that has just come onto the market this week.Zinc explorer focussing on projects in WA-this is a Giralia spin off.IPO closed 2 week early and was oversubscribed.Unbelievably there have lots of minimum allocations to Joe Public.Debut at 40c(from 20c issue),dipped a litlle over the last couple of days but what took my interest was the amount of largeish(?)buy orders.Lots of little sell orders of 10000 shares but quite a few 100k buy orders-possibly someone accumulating from day one.In fact at the moment the depth shows only approximately 260K available to buy,32k of which are above 70c.Very tightly held.Of the total shares on issue,61% are reatined by Giralia and are subject to an escrow peiod of 2 years.In total 71% is held by the top 20.Seems very well supported atm.Still holding-from memory i think there is a bonus issue of options subject to being in on record date but you will have to download prospectus to confirm this


----------



## drasicjazz (31 May 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

i downloaded the prospectus, but got sidetracked with auz...
and had unfortually no more ....
no i have to get my hand on some the old fashion way
i ve to get in tomorrow
and good luck to all the holders from the start


----------



## alankew (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

Another strong start to the day from this newbie.One to keep an eye on with little sell depth all the way up to 90c-wish i had bought more


----------



## imajica (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

Giralia are spinning off yet another exploration junior

all of their floats are quality

don't miss the next one


----------



## alankew (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

This is really flying at the moment,up 11cents already today with a couple of larger(100000)buys mopping up small individual holders.Dont want to bang on about it as i hold but keep it on your watchlist,could be another YTC


----------



## alankew (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

Apologies for the hotcopper type postings but this is getting crazy-up about 50% on Yesterdays close and up over 200%since launch(couple of days)Anyone else watching this.Could have made 30% if you got in at start this am.They havent even done anything yet!


----------



## drasicjazz (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

i got in at .48 and o boy i m smilling
i had a feeling this would happen but
facts are always better than feelings
go go go!:


----------



## alankew (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

Time to be careful i think,depth is thinning out on this one.Most of the big buys have been filled.Maybe they will be back for more but I got scared at these dizzy heights,out at 61c.Would like to get back in at the right price for oppies


----------



## drasicjazz (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

out to at 0.59
nice anough for one day of trading 
very happy
and good luck to all the holders 
i l buy back in later on


----------



## drasicjazz (1 June 2007)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

hey alankew you thinking of buying in again aswell?
and what would you conside a good buyback price?
cheers


----------



## propergeez (14 May 2008)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

I still think this could be another bargain stock at .115, they don't spend wildly, they still have 4M left from float and its coming up to drilling season in WA. Any good news from that and the price could go back to the .6's like this time last year.


----------



## Bushman (22 May 2009)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

I'm trawling through some of the mid-2007 IPO's to see if there is any value in these (most are well down on IPO price). 

ZNC has caught the eye for several reasons: 
1. it still has $2.6m in the bank; 
2. Zinc has shown signs of stabilising; 
3. They keep exploring and have idnetified zinc and manganese targets in WA; and
4. it was a Giralia spin-off and Giralia hold 12% of the register. 

They are well into their exploration program. Current share price is round the 5cent mark.


----------



## gdaf (18 January 2010)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

Almost a 10 bagger from it's 2008 lows now. From all rock chip samples shown, they are potentially sitting on a massive Iron Ore tonnage at My Alexander, and the current drilling has the ability to change the game permanently from a spec explorer to a confirmed resource. Good luck to all, and well done if you held through the lows, and/or averaged down. My last parcel was bought at 12c and I only wish I'd gotten more. Good days to come for ZNC.

All IMO and DYOR.


----------



## gdaf (17 March 2010)

*Re: ZNC - Zinc Co Australia*

nobody cottoned on to this yet? 1.2 preliminary resource, based on half the strike of the BIF. DYOR but this one is definitely going under the radar. 60m odd shares on issue, GIR owns a majority stake, which leaves very little on the market.


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

MC - $23m
SP - 28c
Shares - 81m
options - 900k
Cash - $1.2m

*Excellent manganese drilling results at Red Lake Prospect, Earaheedy Project.*
• High grade manganese oxide drill intersections at shallow depth at Red Lake Prospect
• These are the first potential DSO manganese drill intersections reported in the Earaheedy Basin
• Significant intersections include:
ZRLRC013a, 5 metres @ 34.8% Mn from 22 metres
  including 3 metres @ 41% Mn
ZRLRC021, 3 metres @ 31.6 % Mn from 6 metres
ZRLRC024, 3 metres @ 30.7% Mn from 3 metres
  including 1 metre at 40.2% Mn
• Drilling results confirm Zenith’s exploration model and Kalahari style stratabound manganese setting
• Potential for target stratigraphy to extend 3 kilometres to the east
• Planning for further drilling under way

*Earaheedy manganese project*
In 2010 Zenith identified the western Earaheedy Basin as a potential new manganese province with similarities to the giant Kalahari manganese field in South Africa.
Primary mineralisation is stratiform manganese carbonate and is associated with iron formations in adjacent stratigraphy. This primary mineralisation is a future target for exploration for large tonnage manganese deposits.
Zenith’s priority target is high grade supergene manganese oxide formed by weathering of the primary carbonate and grading >40% Mn.

As first mover Zenith established a strong land position with tenements covering 75 strike kilometres of prospective stratigraphy.
Zenith has completed two successful drilling programs for manganese in the Earaheedy Basin since making the original discovery of stratabound manganese at the Lockeridge Prospect

At the Lockeridge prospect, drilling intersections of carbonate mineralisation included (ASX 25 Oct 2010):
12m @ 11.1% Mn from 28m
3m @ 18.0% Mn from 37m
3m @ 13.0% Mn from 14m

At the Black and Blue prospect, drilling intersections of oxide mineralisation included (ASX 16 Dec 2011):
31 m @ 7.9% Mn, including 1m @ 22% Mn and 3m @ 14.3 %Mn
Test work on low cost beneficiation is planned for Black and Blue, while the new intersections from the Red Lake prospect show potential for direct shipping manganese ore.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2021)

ZNC seeing a nice share price lift today as a result of their 25% Free Carried Interest in the Earaheedy Project Joint Venture with Rumble Resources.

Currently up 61.5% to 21.5c and trading at highs not seen since 2012.


----------



## Sean K (10 June 2021)

ZNC doubling down on the nearology with Rumble's discovery.

Chart resembles Rumble, come off quite a bit after the hype and punters bailing. 

Still at pre-open.


----------



## Sean K (7 January 2022)

No please explain on Wednesday? And then this...


----------



## qldfrog (7 January 2022)

Hopefully for good news but i own so...😊


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

If nearology fails, get into lithium.


----------



## greggles (22 July 2022)

Drilling has recently recommenced at the Split Rocks project in Western Australia. The initial 45 holes is anticipated to take approximately six weeks, with another 40 holes contingent on permitting and results of the first round of drilling.

The Split Rocks project is part of the Zenith Lithium Joint Venture with EV Metals Group. The maiden drilling program earlier this year returned encouraging results with drill hole ZVRC002 recording 20m @ 1.0% Li2O, including 10m @ 1.7% Li2O.

ZNC is perhaps better known for its JV with Rumble Resources in the Earaheedy basin, in which they hold a 25% free carried interest.

Some interesting broker research is available on their website with the most recent report dated this month valuing ZNC at 63c, a substantial premium to its current price of 34c.









						Broker Research - Zenith Minerals
					

Investor Centre Investor Centre ASX Announcements presentations Annual Reports Broker Research Shareholder Information Videos and audio MST Access - ZNC Update Report Nov 2022 1.64mb ZNC Research Report Aug 2020 2.1mb MST Access - ZNC Initiation Report July 2022 2.35mb Sign up for ASX alerts &...




					www.zenithminerals.com.au


----------

